# Is this a good deal?



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

*UPDATE: PICTURES: Re:Is this a good deal?*

+90g Custom Made tank with extremely thick glass (drilled) {Condition: Decent-no major cracks or scratches)
+Overflow box+Return
+Acrylic Sump+Pump+Plumbing (all pre-assembled) 
+Heater
+Custom made Oak stand with swinging cabinet doors 
+Magnet Cleaner, Mounted Power Supply below cabinet
+Adjustable Lamps above sump

PRICE: 400.00


















I was quoted on a new 90g Miracle tank, drilled @ 220+tax.

All I would need is, rock/sand/fish (I have lighting sufficient for a fish only tank)

----------------------------------------------------------
(Posted Sunday, March 14, 2010)

































































So what I did was:

First.. I cleaned the tank and sump with warm water and vinegar. Filled sump, let it sit, algae fell off, drained it. 
Then..brought the tank in, set it on the stand, made sure the tank and stand were level. Placed heavy duty styrofoam under the tank for extra support.

This is where it gets interesting. I bought a 50" siphon from Big Als, but my sinks are not threaded, soooooooo I got to thinking, hey my shower has a thread on it if I take off the shower head. So I got the monkey wrench out and took it off. Placed my 20g garbage bin I bought new, in the shower. Filled it, treated the water, then mixed in some salt. Stired it with my hand for a minutue, then put the 7.pump I have in there and let it mix for an hour (for each bucket). I used 6 buckets in all if I remember.

Then I rinsed my sand in buckets with the salt water. (70-80lbs of sand)

I put the rock in next.

Fill the tank. (put the siphon in a bowl so water spilled into the tank gently)

Connected the sump somewhere in there to lol.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

its a good deal.. try to ask the lowest best price they can go so the deal is even better...lol..

but the first thing im going to ask is how old is the tank and if its like over 5 years for me i will reseal it. thats my opinion.....

anyways this is a good deal if you really like it go for it.. i will jump on this if i like 90gal but i dont i like something BIGGER lol...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yes, that's a very good deal for the set up you're getting. I'd get it if that's close to what you're looking for.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

For that whole setup, that's a score. IF that's the type of setup you need. 
You will probably have to change the sump to tailor to your needs.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

What about lighting, return pump and skimmer?


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> What about lighting, return pump and skimmer?


fish only = no skimmer
i said return in original post


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> man ! People are trying to help u !
> 
> if you knew, then why ask ppl here right ?
> 
> ...


sry you thought that was rude lol.

I've talked to a few very experienced fish keepers, I do not need a skimmer with a rock-fish only tank, I just have to do more frequent water changes. This is not to say I won't be getting a skimmer down the road.

What I mean by no cracks /scratches is, there are none.

The overflow box is sitting ontop of that pipe. Hard to see its black. The tank is also drilled at the bottom and the top, so I can go out the back or go through the bottom. (I'll be changing it to out the back, who wants a giant pipe sticking out in their tank :/ )


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys (sry if I sound cranky, I am selling my car so people called non stop this morning waking me up GRRRRR) 

I am going to pick up this tank setup tonight, good luck to me trying to fit it into my bmw coupe haha (roof?) have to find a friend with a pickup....will post good pics tonight


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Scooby, you may want to do a lot more research and take advice with a grain of salt without doing your own research (could also be miss communication). A skimmer is not used for a reef only setup. Please see this article...

How do you plan on removing the waste your fish produce?


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> Scooby, you may want to do a lot more research and take advice with a grain of salt without doing your own research (could also be miss communication). A skimmer is not used for a reef only setup. Please see this article...
> 
> How do you plan on removing the waste your fish produce?


(not trying to start a fight)

but... I'll one up you.






read comments, no skimmer being used WITH corals.

It is possible, don't believe everything you read. They said we couldn't get on the moon. HA !

 I'm just being silly now, but I will manage for a few weeks without a skimmer + no fish going in anyways. Giving rock time to cycle.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No offence Scooby, but I'd be willing to bet my skimmer that UTC has some good advice.

BTW, that's hardly an inspiring tank to convince people that skimmrless systems are sucessful "coral reefs" - while you may not need a skimmer, more successful tanks have one than not.

But you are right, in the interm you can get away without one - but it's something that's better to have than not, especially for a beginner aquarist.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> No offence Scooby, but I'd be willing to bet my skimmer that UTC has some good advice.
> 
> BTW, that's hardly an inspiring tank to convince people that skimmrless systems are sucessful "coral reefs" - while you may not need a skimmer, more successful tanks have one than not.
> 
> But you are right, in the interm you can get away without one - but it's something that's better to have than not, especially for a beginner aquarist.


I didn't say he was without good advice.
The point of the video was not to impress you with his tank, but to show it is possible, and it does just that.

I do agree that a skimmer which is an AID in keeping the tank clean, would obviously help keep a tank cleaner more often than not, duh.

But the skimmer being *a must* is simply, a debate/personal opinion.

Regardless I will be getting one down the road, so no worries. I like to challenge things  I grew up in a house of entrepreneurs, so the word NO isn't in my dictionary.

Also I did mention above that "I was just being silly" 

<3 everyone ! Scooby has no enemies !


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Will post pictures tonight at around 11-12 est


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not trying to start a fight either, just trying to educate and help you have a well establish tank so in a months time you aren't cursing and swearing about how the SW hobby sucks. This happens all too often due to the lack of knowledge or being miss informed by fellow hobbyists\forums\LFS.

That YouTube video, very low bioload.

Have asked TheReefGuy what his water change regiment is?

Not saying you can't go skimmerless, but you definitely need a way to extract the DOC's (dissolved organic compounds). How you accomplish that? Skimmer, water changes....


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

got the tank ! It's really dirty and needs a good washing 

So in the end I paid him *$380*
*
I got:*

Tank
Overflow
Plumbing(tank-->sump)
Stand 
Fish Nets
BioBalls
Lamps for the Sump
Heater


----------



## tropicalfishlover1220 (Jan 12, 2009)

ScoobyDoo said:


> But the skimmer being *a must* is simply, a debate/personal opinion.


I agree - I've kept a fully stocked mixed reef for a little more than a year now, skimmerless. I hardly do any w/c and the corals are fine - great growth and colours. That being said, though, a skimmer is definitely helpful in a marine aquarium, because there's some surface scum/organics in stagnant parts of my refugium that carbon cannot remove. So, given the choice to run with/without a skimmer, I'd choose with.

Good luck with the tank and post pics of its development!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> I'm not trying to start a fight either, just trying to educate and help you have a well establish tank so in a months time you aren't cursing and swearing about how the SW hobby sucks. This happens all too often due to the lack of knowledge or being miss informed by fellow hobbyists\forums\LFS.
> 
> That YouTube video, very low bioload.
> 
> ...


No skimmer = lower bio load, higher water change frequency. But yes, it is possible.

A protein skimmer removes DOC's from the water and allows you to dispose of them as goopey foamey residue. No skimmer, more DOC's in the water. It's not that you can't work your system to handle it, it's just that, like in freshwater, less is more. You want to keep your waste products in the water at a minimum. Protein skimmer, though not 100% critical, achieves this.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ScoobyDoo said:


> I didn't say he was without good advice.
> The point of the video was not to impress you with his tank, but to show it is possible, and it does just that.
> 
> I do agree that a skimmer which is an AID in keeping the tank clean, would obviously help keep a tank cleaner more often than not, duh.
> ...


I kept a skimmer less setup for a year. I was one of those who did not believe the skimmer was a necessity. However, my conclusion now is that things are far easier with skimmer in a reef tank, especially if you plan to keep SPS.

What you want to do is to keep both types of reef tanks for few years and speak about your experiences.

I'd say nothing is a *must* for a reef tank other than tank and good salt water. Everything else is optional. Lighting, flow, filteration, rocks/sand, lighting, all could be optional items. It all depends on how much work you're willing to put in daily, and type of corals you plan to keep.

For a typical reef tank system of decent size and average bioload and maintenance schedul, I'd say a skimmer is a *must* if you want to keep the tank healthy.

The visual cleanless of your tank may not depend much on the presence of a skimmer.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

can any one tell me if i made out good on my purchase for 380, for all the stuff in the pictures?

or is that tank to dirty and bad


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd say it's a pretty good deal. The stand just isn't my taste though.
A little elbow grease and it's good to go.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ScoobyDoo said:


> can any one tell me if i made out good on my purchase for 380, for all the stuff in the pictures?
> 
> or is that tank to dirty and bad


Did you get a chance to see the tank running before the purchase?

The cleanness of the tank isn't too important. However, the tank shouldn't be too old and the condition of the glasses and silicone seal should be very good. If so the price can be justified and I would consider it a fair deal, but not an exceptionally good deal.

The bio balls, nets, stand, lights, etc I would consider having a little value.

I paid a little more than double of yours and I got the followings

AGA 75 G megaflow overflow full setup 1 year old - tank, stand, canopy
tunze skimmer, return pump, tunze power head
4 bulb tek retro T5ho lighting system
25g sump, reverse osmosis filter setup
a lot of small items that were part of the running setup

this tank required a good cleaning but it was in very good condition

I think a similar deal showed up time to time


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

Just woke up from a LONG day yesterday. I cleaned out the tank and sump. 

I did use a pressure washer on the tank but set it to low. First I filled the tank to check for leaks (none) and then i poured in some vinegar and let it sit for an hour or so. Then used a micro fiber sponge on the inside, then had my buddies hold it up and I pressure washed everything out. Looks really good. Everything looks really clean except the overflow box, still has these weird spots on it. 

I am getting my rock/sand in about a week. In a 90g fish only tank, is 100lbs of sand, and 55lbs of fiji rock good enough? Rock is from an existing 200g tank and is from a very experienced owner. I will be adding in a protein skimmer and UV later on.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

People often use UV in reef aquarium to control marine Ich but it is not a cure. Hardly anyone I know use UV in their tanks. I'd say skip it and focus on other areas.

If you are getting rocks from existing tank, be aware you are bringing in good suff along with bad stuff, such as parasites, or other unwanted stuff. Some people start off their tank completely with base rock and sand, just to control what goes into the tank. All fishes get QT'd and corals get QT'd and dipped, then you will enjoy headache free reef tank.

Many reefers opt for NSB (no sand bed) in ther tanks, as rocks provide all the necessary bio filteration required and you can have high flow inthe tank without worries of sandstorms. 

However my tank must have sand, mainly for looks, but if I had to do it again I will not use the fine sand (sugar sized). Unless you are going for a deep sandbed (6+ inches deep), 1 inch is enough IMO.

If all your rocks are cured you don't need to bring old water from old tank. Just make sure when you are transporting the rocks, they stay fully submerged and no die offs occur. The time of transport should be short, otherwise you need to supply oxygen and flow to keep the rocks healthy and live.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

updated with pics (see first post/page)


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Looking good so far...what are you planning to put in the sump?


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Looking good so far...what are you planning to put in the sump?


i dont know, some playboy magazines, condoms with bioballs in them, iunno haha

but in all seriousness

in my overflow box, i put egg carton, bio balls layer, and another top piece.

will this cause dirt and stuff to get caught in the overflow?

is that bad, considering i want my water to be cleaned in the sump.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ScoobyDoo said:


> i dont know, some playboy magazines, condoms with bioballs in them, iunno haha
> 
> but in all seriousness
> 
> ...


...LOL
In the long run it will clog up with dirt, food, waste & stuff. If you want the sump to get cleaned water why not put a filter sock at the end of the tube. How about more LR in the sump?


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

ya ill be adding more liverock down the road ($$). 

Tmrw I'm going to buy an algae scrubber, test kit, pack of razor blades, 
picking up my heater !

is there a site or link, for FILTRATION options for a sump. Obviously p.skimmer, what else. 

I may also be picking up lights, i have my eye on two t5 fixtures , one with 3 bulbs, one wit 6!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

These 2 site have good prices on filtration:

http://www.mops.ca/

http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/mainpage.php

If you want use then you can checkout this site:

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/

AP also have lots of info on SW.

If you are going with FOWLR then you just need the one with 3 bulbs and save some money so you can buy more fishy.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice start, but looks like your water level is too high in your sump.

How about starting a new thread devoted to the progress of your tank. Rather than updating the first page.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (Feb 26, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Nice start, but looks like your water level is too high in your sump.
> 
> How about starting a new thread devoted to the progress of your tank. Rather than updating the first page.


i updated the thread title, thought that would be sufficient, but to please you i will make a new one <3


----------

